
No, it is not illegal to read Wikileaks - Natsu
https://popehat.com/2016/10/17/no-it-is-not-illegal-to-read-wikileaks/
======
rdtsc
> it’s illegal to possess these stolen documents,

In this whole process one sure thing I learned is that popular media is a
joke. Anyone else remembers CNN being a rather decent news source? I am
thinking late 90's or so... Or maybe I was younger and more naive.

I imagine it was always subservient to its owners and to their ideology.
However it didn't seem to be a parody of itself, which is what it seems like
now.

As to the illegality, yes, it is illegal if you have clearance. But if you do,
hopefully you don't need CNN to remind you of that. (To expand on it, for
those who don't know, just because documents have been leaked it doesn't' mean
they automatically get declassified. So someone with clearance reading them
might have a hard time answering the "I have accessed classified documents
that I didn't need for my daily job..." question). Presenting it as illegal to
the general public is a blatant lie.

> Cuomo says. “It’s different for the media, so everything you’re learning
> about this, you’re learning from us.”

This is your Soviet style propaganda crap right here. Unsophisticated and
blunt. "Don't listen to anyone else or you are doing illegal things, listen
only to us. Let us interpret the reality for you".

Is this a sign of desperation. I don't follow this very closely, I thought
Hillary is winning this easily anyway?

~~~
wodenokoto
Wasn't it the CNN that basically made up their whole operation desert eagle
storm coverage? Or is that a YouTube urban legend?

~~~
ArkyBeagle
It's not just YouTube.

~~~
wodenokoto
As in "it's not just YouTube that perpetuate that urban legend" or its not
just YouTube that's a source for it?

~~~
ArkyBeagle
The source for the idea is something other than just videos to be found on
YouTube. CNN was a big money loser prior to the first Gulf War. I first heard
that well before the advent of YouTube.

------
totalZero
Here's the video in question:

[https://youtu.be/Jww8pOdPZpM](https://youtu.be/Jww8pOdPZpM)

Chris Cuomo is a lawyer and a Yale graduate, and his father and brother have
both been governor of New York.

------
yellowapple
Real Italian food or not, those breadsticks are plain addictive.

~~~
squozzer
For realz. And it's at least two notches above Chef Boy-ar-dee.

------
kafkaesq
But a near-guaranteed way to get yourself tracked.

